# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Algemeen >  Turner syndroom - Artikel

## Sylvia93

*Inleiding*
Het Turner-syndroom, ook bekend als gonadale dysgenesie, is een genetische afwijking die alleen bij vrouwen en meisjes voorkomt. Vrouwen hebben normaal gesproken twee X-chromosomen, maar vrouwen met het Turner-syndroom missen er een, geheel of gedeeltelijk.
De uiterlijke kenmerken van dit syndroom kunnen per persoon sterk verschillen, maar bijna alle vrouwen met het Turner-syndroom zijn klein en hebben onderontwikkelde geslachtskenmerken.
Het syndroom komt voor bij ongeveer één op de drieduizend levend geboren meisjes en draagt de naam van de ontdekker in 1938, dr. Henry Turner.

*Oorzaak*
Het Turner-syndroom wordt veroorzaakt door het gedeeltelijk of volledig ontbreken van één van de twee X-chromosomen die vrouwen normaal gesproken bezitten.
Gezonde mensen hebben 46 chromosomen (23 paar) in iedere lichaamscel en deze dragen genetische informatie. 22 van die 23 paren zijn zogeheten autosomen en de overige twee zijn de geslachtschromosomen, namelijk de X- en Y-chromosomen. Een embryo met een X- en een Y-chromosoom (XY) in het genetisch materiaal ontwikkelt zich tot het mannelijk geslacht, een embryo met twee X-chromosomen (XX) wordt een vrouw.
Het X-chromosoom bevat genetische informatie voor de ontwikkeling van vrouwelijke voortplantingsorganen als de eierstokken, voor de aanmaak van geslachtshormonen en voor de algehele lichamelijke ontwikkeling. Defecten in of afwezigheid van dit chromosoom veroorzaken onvolkomenheden hierin.
Ondanks veel onderzoek is er geen oorzaak gevonden voor deze stoornis. Er is geen verband aangetoond tussen het Turner-syndroom en milieufactoren of enige andere factor die gewoonlijk bij genetische afwijkingen een rol spelen. Het syndroom lijkt volkomen willekeurig op te treden en kan dan ook bij iedere (vrouwelijke) baby voorkomen.

*Verschijnselen*
Soms is het syndroom bij de geboorte al zichtbaar aan bepaalde lichaamskenmerken. In andere gevallen komt het tijdens de puberteit aan het licht, als de menstruatie uitblijft.
Mogelijke verschijnselen bij meisjes met het Turner-syndroom, die echter zelden allemaal tegelijk voorkomen:

* een klein postuur (rond de 1,45 meter)
* korte nek
* brede nek, door huidplooien aan de zijkant(en) van de nek
* lage haarlijn in de nek
* hangende oogleden
* verminderde traanvorming
* iets afstaande oren
* brede neusrug
* n enkele plooi die dwars over de handpalm loopt
* opgezette handen en voeten
* brede nagels
* kleine bruine moedervlekken.


Daarnaast ontwikkelen de botten zich niet goed, wat kan leiden tot korte handen en benen of een ingevallen borstkas. De grote lichaamsslagader die bloed vervoert vanuit het hart, kan vernauwd zijn (aortacoarctatie).
Door onvolledige ontwikkeling van de eierstokken worden bovendien niet voldoende hormonen aangemaakt, en blijft de puberteitsontwikkeling uit:

* afwezigheid of vertraging van de borstontwikkeling
* onvolgroeide genitalin
* menstruatie blijft uit
* onvruchtbaarheid.

*Geestelijke ontwikkeling*
De intelligentie is doorgaans normaal. Meisjes met Turner-syndroom zijn vaak behendiger op verbaal gebied, dan in rekenen, het aangeven van samenhang of in ruimtelijk inzicht, zoals bij kaartlezen, legpuzzels maken en het schatten van diepte.
Hoewel zij geen verhoogde kans hebben op psychische problemen, hebben zij vaak een verminderd gevoel van eigenwaarde en problemen met hun lichaamsbeeld.
Kinderen met het Turner-syndroom kunnen hyperactief zijn.

*Diagnose*
De afwijking kan al vr de geboorte worden opgespoord. Een chromosomenonderzoek voor of na de geboorte kan de afwijking aan het licht brengen. Voor dit onderzoek is een klein hoeveelheid bloed, beenmerg, vruchtwater (dat de foetus in de baarmoeder omgeeft) of placenta (moederkoek) nodig.
Het Turner-syndroom kan ook aan het licht komen bij de geboorte of wanneer de baby nauwkeurig wordt onderzocht. Om de diagnose te bevestigen, kunnen extra onderzoeken nodig zijn.
Als de ontwikkeling van het kind niet normaal verloopt, kan een kinderarts deze afwijking vaststellen. Bij een verlate of uitblijvende puberteit, worden de hormoonspiegels in het bloed gecontroleerd.

*Preventie*
Het Turner-syndroom kan niet worden voorkomen. Het is met prenatale onderzoeken echter wel mogelijk om na te gaan of de ongeboren vrucht deze afwijking heeft.

*Behandeling*
De behandeling is gericht op het verlichten van de verschijnselen, en op het bevorderen van de lengtegroei en de puberteitsontwikkeling.
Als men het syndroom voor het zesde tot negende levensjaar ontdekt, kan een behandeling met groeihormoon zorgen voor een lengtewinst van 7 tot 13 centimeter.
Daarnaast kan oestrogeentherapie vanaf twaalf- of dertienjarige leeftijd zorgen voor een normale ontwikkeling van de secundaire geslachtskenmerken. Met moderne voortplantingstechnieken kunnen ook vrouwen met het Turner-syndroom proberen zwanger te worden als zij dat willen. Hiervoor is wel een eiceldonor nodig. Een donoreicel kan bijvoorbeeld worden bevrucht en vervolgens in de baarmoeder ingeplant.
Als er een defect is in de grote lichaamsslagader, kan een operatieve ingreep nodig zijn.
*
Levensverwachting*
Mits zij vakkundige medische zorg krijgt, kan een vrouw met het Turner-syndroom een volwaardig bestaan leiden.
*
Complicaties*
Baby's met het Turner-syndroom kunnen moeite hebben met slikken en zuigen, en braken hun voedsel soms weer uit.
Op de lange termijn kunnen complicaties ontstaan, waaronder:

* hoge bloeddruk (hypertensie)
* zwaarlijvigheid
* staar
* diabetes
* tumoren in de eierstokken
* artritis
* gebrekkige nierwerking.

_Bron: www.medicinfo.nl_

----------

